# Rim masters.. will it rub on the wheel well?



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, im considering getting 16's.. and i dont know if they are going to rub, if i dont drop my car.. well, i guess i shall see.. i dont honestly want 15's or stock 14's. and 17's.. c'mon now.. 17's!??!?!? WHY!?!??!. lol.. 2 inches bigger is enough..

Well, back to the quiestion.. i believe it would be 100$ each for tires.. heck, i might throw 16's on the back, and 15's on the front.. or 16/14.. i dunnoooooooooooo


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

That's pretty ricey. 16's in back and 14's in front. All the honda owners do that, it makes it look like they can only afford 2 wheels. 17" rims with 1 .5" drop will not rub


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

My SE-R rims are stock 15'' ones and they don't rub. Anything up to 18'' will be fine. My friend who has an se-r has 18'' RH rims w/ a 1.7'' drop on his car, and he has no rubbing problems.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*k thanks*

K, thanks.. im not sure if ill go as diff. as like 17/14.. but ill probably just do like 15/17, or 16/17.. that sounds cool to me, thanks guys


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*rims*

iam now running 16x7's on the street and they don't really rub with 1.4" drop all around, but also factor in the dimension of the tire you are gonna get, my 205/55/r16's almost hit my front strut perches, but they do rub on the inside only on very tight turns, ie u-turns, so get a lower profile tire if getting 16's and forget about the 17's, they look cool and all, but they do slow you down, see sportcompact car's project 1.6, hope this bit helps.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Mr Conservative!
I have 18"s baby bubba


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*rim inquiries*

18's..... intriguing........take it to the track........how wide though?? how heavy?? how much?? take it to the track........


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I have 18 X 7.5" RH C5s with a 1.9" drop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

"take it to the track..... take it to the track"
I drive a 4 cylinder for gods sake. Why take it to a track.
I got an idea; Take yours to a car show!!! 
Why speed and be a blur when i can park my car and have it look so damn good??
till next time, "Take it to a show"


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LoL, my young learner, you obviously are ignorant to why people take cars to the track. Its to see how fast they are, not to see their displacement. How fast is that one guys 200sx? I believe it ran like 9.96 seconds in the 1/4 mile, spanking the NSX it was running with by about 3 seconds. Hmm yes why would he bother taking his inline four to a track? And if all you are doing is putting looks into your car you probably have some insecurity about your personal appearance and want people's attention diverted to the car, not you. Why waste all that money only to make your car more likely to get stolen, when I could make my car look 100% stock and run 9 seconds in the 1/4 mile? I can get up to around 65 in second gear, can you?

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

hey jack-fuck,
I'm not sure if you knew this but, bigger rims = slower acceleration... 
when you said, "take it to the track" i thought you were implying my car would be slow...
also, I live in a town where not many people go out to steal eachothers rims. Get a job, and move out of the slums and maybe you wont be scared to get some also...
TILL NEXT TIME; GET A JOB, MOVE OUT OF THE APARTMENT YOU LIVE IN, GET SOME RIMS, AND STUDY THE LOGIC BEHIND BIGGER RIMS AND 1/4 MILE TIMES...
fuck off


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LoL. A little purturbed eh? Who said I live in a slum? Who said I live in an apartment??? And I wasn't implying you are stupid or slow, but you stated "why would he its only a four cylinder," or something similar in nature. I was just enlightening you as to why people take their cars to the track. 4cylinder or 12cylinder, there are no regulations as to what engine size you need to run on the drag strip. Also, go ahead and put those 18's on your car. Crime isn't that high here either, but I guarantee you there is someone who is going to need some quick cash and when they can get rims off in 15 seconds, they don't care who they get them from. And don't say it can not be done. You know it can. I'm telling you from listening to experiences all around the country, from relatives and friends from FL to CA. Relax I didn't want to piss you off all that much, maybe just a little. Lesson for today: If you want people to listen, don't call them vulgar names! YEAH!!

Next week: Why aluminum spoilers still dont work even though you just bought one, ya "jack fuck."

Ju§tin


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*the rim thing*

your car wont rub if you due 17 or 18 with the right drop. Besides 18's on a SE-R will beat 16's on a SE. And why did you get a Aiwa Stereo i sell those things i know there crap.....how much did it cost you to get your needles recalibrated?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Crono1321, 
Dont start with the wing stuff, you know I will have to come after you and kick your butt.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hahah*

ahhaha, well, i got an Aiwa because it has like a 4 year replacement thing.. as well as it was a houndred bucks.. it does good for me.. so i am not complaining. I am probably going with 16's so i can atleast manage my tires, and still accelerate. and on the subject of aluminum wing spoilers, as said before, "everyones opinion counts, and it is great to be unique". So see, no one who owns a 200sx wants a aluminum wing spoiler.. so no other 200 will have one.. so you will be UNIQUE, thats the key i think.... and besides, who wants a 8 second car, when a nice looking flashy car gets you all the chicks.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*rim thing*

"take it to the track" doesn't only mean going straight, ever heard of autocross?? or scca solo2, 18's wouldn't really help you out unless you have a nice bimmer or viper, 4-bangers really slow down even at the nicest sweeper turn, like i discussed, 16's are the most for the 200 normally aspirated, 18's do look cool, especailly when being left behind......


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Although I do have 18's, they will never and have never been on the track. They are for daily driving when they aren't in the shop for repairs.


----------

